# Droid X Running So Slow



## hocman22 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ive got a Droid X and rooted it because it began running slow and over clocking it but its still extremely slow. Sometimes just to open the dialer it takes 20-30 seconds. Any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

are you on the stock rom or someother rom? Check running process and see how much ram is left and try to find the culprit.


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

Factory reset. Just had to do one on my wife's x . Should speed you right up. It should be the first thing you try when you have problems. Just backup any apps you want and do the reset. You can do it in the privacy menu in settings or in the custom recovery your choice.


----------



## hocman22 (Nov 20, 2011)

running stock rom and I've got 50mb ram free


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I would download bloat freezer from the market and freeze when you don't need. Running the new liberty and have 209 free.


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

Sacrifice battery life and go with cm7


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

ok... first off, ram shouldnt be an issue, cuz the system kills what it needs to in order to do what the user is currently requesting.

second, you will have to factory reset, but i advise sbfing, just because factory reset doesnt reset everything, and you wanna clean the phone as much as possible, so those are the 2 options in this situation.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

But stuff just runs. Not sure if the poster turned off maps, calendar, dsp, etc. That stuff just runs.


----------



## phaz (Sep 18, 2011)

Typo much overclock will put ya in turtle mode, try backing it down a bit


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

If say that if you wanna keep as much blur as possible and want speed and battery life you should check out liberty.


----------

